# What do you use your USB flash drive for?



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

I dont know if this is the right section to post this, but anyways here goes. I always thought that the usb was a toy nothing more but ever since i used my friends usb for some urgent transfering of some files, i have been in love with it. Now even my 512mb seems small as i keep a lot of data including pictures and movies and work realted files. This way when i go out i acn carry my data with me and now with built in usb mp3 players also becoming cheaper that will be my next buy.


----------



## drgrudge (May 12, 2005)

I use flash drives for transfer movies, music from my friend's HDD. 

Also used once to cheat in the exams, i got all the computer programs on it!


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I use flash drives for transfer movies, music from my friend's HDD.
> 
> Also used once to cheat in the exams, i got all the computer programs on it!



Oh wow !!! and you got away with it.     I think i have opened pandoras box............  i wonder what stories might come up !!


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 12, 2005)

I hang it around my neck as a fashion accessory  Sandisk Micro Cruizer with black+silver lanyard 8) 

Just kidding, I have no use for it currently. Just lying around the house. Not long before one of my cousins flicks it or sweet talks me out of it.

Keith


----------



## goobimama (May 13, 2005)

mainly for data transfer. Chicks also dig it so I carry it to college and say that I had to get it cause I had some work on the way home....


----------



## suhasingale (May 13, 2005)

I use my USB to cary my own DJ mixes and play dem in parties n all. I hav transcend 1GB USB 2.0 Drive


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2005)

My main use is taking my completed essays or lab reports to the library to print them out 

But other than that I have used it for all of the mentioned options at some point or the other.


----------



## rohanbee (May 14, 2005)

Ive got a good idea why dont we all post pictures of our USB and the prices we got them for ! This way this thread can be a usefull reference point for people who are looking to buy such Flash drives.

Umax APUS 210 (512mb)  Rs.3100/-
*en.qschina.com/public/LOC/TradeInfo/_T_!News_/809-1.jpg  (alt+p)

Also would love to have a review from any person who owns a Flash usb drive with built in mp3 player? anyone out there !!![/img]


----------



## mohit (May 18, 2005)

i use mine for downloading stuff from the reliance webworlds... unfortunately i have a fu***d up dial up connection at home so whenever i have to dload something i take it n save the stuff in it....

i am using a kingston 512mb datatraveler


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

How much did the Kingston data traveller cost you??


----------



## mohit (May 19, 2005)

@rohanbee
i got it for 2600/- around 2 months back. i bought it from the main distributor i.e aa infoways and got it shipped directly frm delhi as there is no dealer at my place. it has a 5 year warranty also.


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

Wow that is a very good price. My Umax cost me Rs.3100/-, you got a dealer price i guess!!


----------



## supernova (May 25, 2005)

i have simmtronics 128mb @1200/- I am using it for past 10 months. it is like a pocket databank for me. Now i always have my imp data with me. Plus i use it for taking songs, presentations etc. as soon as i find them on any1s pc


----------



## rohanbee (May 25, 2005)

Is 128 enough ..............mine is always almost full upwards of 400gb..........


----------



## rajas (May 26, 2005)

Saw the post just now. Flash drive I carry data/songs mostly from office to home and sometimes vice versa. got 1 BenQ 128MB and Transcend 256MB. have a loadz to transfer.


----------



## rohanbee (May 27, 2005)

Hey why is no one posting pics of their usb and prices. This will be very helpfull to ppl reading this thread.


----------



## premrajeev (May 27, 2005)

Me  got a Transcend 512 mb one.Using it for all data transfer across my home pc, laptop, friends pc and just carry it around to find something to copy. IT's KOOOL...gone are the days of floppies and Zip drives...


----------



## mohit (May 27, 2005)

*img8.echo.cx/img8/5305/dt0uz.jpg
my kingston 512mb data traveler ... got it for 2600/-  with 5 years warranty


----------



## shwetanshu (May 27, 2005)

I got a Sony USB Drive for Rs.799 from Bazee.com


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

Not that im saying yours is fake but if you notice Sony is the cheapest for flash drives in india and pretty expensive abroad. 
Few hardware vendors i've talked to say i.e because of the tremendous amount of Fake sony drives available.
Makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## premrajeev (May 30, 2005)

@ swetanshu

have u purchased it on an auction ?

i thought sony will be the costliest. Even their mem stic duo is costing more than other companies same products...


----------



## rohanbee (May 30, 2005)

Thats what even im trying to say. Checked out the prices for sont abroad and it seems they are the most expensive. However in india even today when i checked up with a vendor the 512mb stick from Sony seems to be the cheapest.


----------

